# Too much exercise stunts a pup's growth?



## PapaFrita (30 July 2006)

Does it? I sort of wonder because our Dobes are apparently not as big as they should be (they look pretty big to me!) and they've run around like mad all day since they were wee nippers. Same goes for Ulla who was quite a big pup but hasn't fulfilled her promise, so to speak.
I'm really not exaggerating when I say these dogs run around all day... you should see the muscles on them!
Sooooooo, any ideas??


----------



## Tia (30 July 2006)

I have no idea whether this is something that any tests have confirmed however I have to say that you have now got me thinking!!  All of my dogs are smaller than they should be!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Midget collie, midget springer and now a small shepherd - all except the collie, have larger paws implying that they should be larger than they in fact are........

Who knows!  You could be onto something here.


----------



## TGM (30 July 2006)

Don't know about growth rate but too much exercise can affect a pup's joints, apparently.  Although this applies more to formal walks than the exercise they get naturally just bounding around in the garden.  (I think the idea being that they naturally regulate their own activity but taking them for long walks at an early age encourages them to do more than they would normally).


----------



## Maesfen (30 July 2006)

There is some truth in the saying, a bit like don't work young horses cos of their joints and stuff.

I know when we fist started walking the bassets, we were told not to let them jump cos they damage their backs very easily 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 try telling them that; they have 3 steps to get into the house (that was baaaddddd!) which they've all skipped up with no problems and as most of them were born on old sofas, they know where home is and are climbing up, later jumping onto and off umpteen times a day - with never a problem, both very agile for it I think.
Don't think you can do much about yours if they are active like that but are well and fit, just think it is something to do with their metabolism.  Would be different if you were taking them on route marches or training hard but they're playing at their own speed so must be comfortable for them I would have thought.


----------



## JAK (30 July 2006)

Ah, now I've found the opposite! LOL

Two of the liveliest bitches I've ever owned, one a Border Collie &amp; one a Tervueren, were both well up to height for their breed/sex, though oddly enough, neither started 'working' until they were well over 14 months old, very 'late starters' (my choice, not theirs though!)

Don't think I've ever had a tiny anything actually, smallest one is no.1 collie's litter sister, who _did_ work sheep from a very early age &amp; being promising was pushed rather hard IMO, so maybe there _is_ something in it?


----------



## Clodagh (30 July 2006)

I always heard you shouldn't walk them too much, as they need a lot of calcium and excess eercise can stunt the bone growth. When we walk hound puppies they are limited for a long time.


----------



## flohelf (30 July 2006)

I've always heard you should let them sleep and take many breaks in between active moments. In fact, puppies tend to play hard and then drop "dead" for a good snooze only to wake up and play harder.
Vet says they have to be left alone in peace and quiet to sleep as it is needed for healthy physical and mental growth.


----------



## _jetset_ (30 July 2006)

I have also heard that too much exercise can affect their joints and growth, but that is caused more by proper walks. 

Puppies don't stop running about, no puppy ever does! Have you spoke with another Doberman breeder? Could it be that the Mum's lines do not produce big dogs?


----------



## PapaFrita (30 July 2006)

Well, my mum had noticed that the breeder's dogs were bigger than ours, and Ulla was massive as a puppy and yet is still quite small (I know bitches are meant to be smaller, but the dogs aren't that big anyway) and they've torn around ALL day since they were little... we've got a humongous garden and they run along the fence 'chasing' other dogs, horses, etc.


----------



## pootler (30 July 2006)

I would love to know what the definition of 'too much exercise is'!  My 5 month old pup doesn't seem to do a puppy flop very often and is generally off the lead to run around.  I worry that I am over exercising her but find it hard for anyone to quantify the definition of too much!


----------



## PapaFrita (30 July 2006)

Ah, that's a very good question... but our dogs run ALOT, at top speed, ALL DAY. They chase birds, each other, dogs in the street, horses... Not just playful romping around. It's quite exhausting to watch! 
I really couldn't say what was 'just enough' exercise either. I suppose it depends on the breed?


----------



## _jetset_ (30 July 2006)

I know Tia (English Pointer) was an absolute maniac and we could never tire her out no matter how much exercise she had. In fact, she's still like that now!

I don't think anyone can really say optimum amounts of exercise as each breed is different. I would love to see some pics of your team... I am dying to get another pointer but I think our cat has enough with the one!


----------



## PapaFrita (31 July 2006)

The team:

Boys: Klaus, Dieter and Otto







Girls: Ulla and Cora







Dancing Ulla:


----------



## Thistle (31 July 2006)

well they certainly look fit and healthy!


----------



## flohelf (31 July 2006)

Ah fab pics..!
Wouldn't worry too much about shape, gowth, etc... What a dream team you have !


----------



## Lynnes (31 July 2006)

I have found quite the opp in my breed.  The litter that I bred I advised all the owners not to over excerise the pups until they have stopped growing (1.5 to 2 years old).  Some of the reasons are they become to muscley - pups should not be muscular as they are still growing and when you run a puppy a lot they develop too much mucle.  When you watch the front action on a puppy that has had too much excercise they run as though they could not stop a pig in a passage they run far too wide due to the extra musles builiding up under the arms.  All the showing peeps and judges will confirm that over excercising ruins a dogs front action.

When I have seen my puppies they are all muscle bound when the one I kept although has some mucle does not have half as much as the others.  Snoopys litter mates are all bigger than him but are all big muscular dogs (they are not supposed to be).

Over excercising puppies also puts more wear and tear on their joints thus supposidly increasing the chance of problems when they are older.

Hope that helps?


----------



## _jetset_ (31 July 2006)

I love the way they are all looking up at you with absolute adoration... I love Cora, she is absolutely beautiful.

This is Tia aka Flinthill Harvest Moon:


----------



## Lynnes (1 August 2006)

Aawww she is beautiful, the English Pointer is such a noble breed with super movement.


----------



## flohelf (1 August 2006)

What a lady !!!


----------



## _jetset_ (1 August 2006)

I was so gutted that we couldn't breed from her because she is beautiful and we always have people saying what a lovely show dog she would be, but I am just not into that sort of thing. She is my best friend, and she is also quite nervy even though we have had her since she was a pup and the breeder adored her totally!

She kept getting infections in her womb when she came in heat and as we were not ready to breed at the time the only kind thing to do for her was to have her spayed. BUT her full brother is having a litter at the end of the year


----------



## Clodagh (1 August 2006)

They are stunning, I love dobes.

Excellent photo of Ulla.


----------



## PapaFrita (1 August 2006)

Thanks


----------

